# Interview with World's Best Squatter



## Etype (Aug 12, 2015)

Interesting read from Malanichev on reddit.


> I can try to formulate it in two points:
> 
> First, I am in favor of simple training. I am skeptical of complicated "systems" and gimmicks in training, diet and lifestyle.
> 
> Second, working with extreme weights is often more psychological than physical. When I am about to lift a weight my body often tells me "Don't do it" and I still do this anyway. I don't like deliberating too much. I just set the weight and attack it. You need to set goals, not just train aimlessly. If you don't have a goal or you aren't focused on the goal you won't achieve much. You may be doing everything right, have the right amount of strength and yet fail.



He goes on to mention he does no assistance lifts outside of the big 3. This goes against what most western programming calls for.

ETA link.
I am Andrey Malanichev and I just set the world record for raw squat at RUM 7. AMA. • /r/weightroom


----------

